# Switching from SSRI (generic zoloft) to 5-htp



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey all,

I've been on Sertraline for anxiety for over a year now. I've gone from 25mg to 100mg seeking the correct dosage. I found 50mg to be perfect. Over time it's helped me to recondition my thinking and it's changed how I feel about my problems so I see them w/ new perspective.

I feel more than ready to begin reducing my SSRI intake in order to work on my problems on my own. However, I am giving 5-htp a try while I readjust and I've also been curious to try it in general. I've started taking 50mg 5-htp daily since yesterday. My current sertraline dosage is 25mg (has been for about 2-3 weeks) and I intend to reduce it to 0 w/in weeks to months.

I wanted to make an initial post that I will follow up on just to relay my experience transitioning from SSRI to 5-htp and maybe document a few distictions between them. Maybe this information is interesting to some of you.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

By the way I do see a doctor. He is supportive of my decision. I don't intend to stay on SSRI forever so I'm giving it a shot while I have free time in my life to recuperate from dosage adjustments.

I do not recommend anyone else stop SSRI on their own w/out doctor consultation. Symptoms can be quite nasty: rapid pulse, upset stomach, hot or cold flashes, pins & needles, flu-like symptoms, lethargy. It's not very fun.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've heard that you should not take h5tp, St Johns Wort etc if you are taking an SSRI due to the risk of seratonin syndrome? I'm not sure how true that is or if it is just one of those cautions because ONE person died from it. Either way, glad to hear that you are feeling a lot better since taking your SSRI since we hear people always saying that they don't do **** for them. I'm on 20mg of Celexa myself and really am liking it so far. I was using 5htp but I didn't take enough long enough to notice any benefits besides getting diarrhea lol, I was on 100mg a day for like a week then stopped. 

Hope it works out for you, be careful with the ssri/5htp combo though.. maybe consult a doctor first?


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

flapjacker said:


> By the way I do see a doctor. He is supportive of my decision. I don't intend to stay on SSRI forever so I'm giving it a shot while I have free time in my life to recuperate from dosage adjustments.


Ah just finished my post when I saw your new one, surprised that your doc said it's okay to mix the zoloft with 5htp. Anyone have any opinions on this? can it actually be fatal?


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

25mg is a very small dosage for Sertraline. 50mg is a small dosage of 5-htp as well. I do know the risks, but I intend to come off of SSRI fully.

His suggesttion was a small dosage of Sertraline combined w/ a small dosage of Prozac. I said noway heh. My mother takes sertraline and it works too. She took Prozac and it made her furious.

I have a lot of respect for this particular doctor. He seems to try and learn from his patients' experiences and be open to supplements and cognitive therapy instead of just recommending the major patended SSRIs.

Also, I'm not as sensitive to Serotonin syndrome as I am to Serotonin withdrawal syntrome. This coming from past experiences.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

flapjacker said:


> 25mg is a very small dosage for Sertraline. 50mg is a small dosage of 5-htp as well. I do know the risks, but I intend to come off of SSRI fully.
> 
> His suggesttion was a small dosage of Sertraline combined w/ a small dosage of Prozac. I said noway heh. My mother takes sertraline and it works too. She took Prozac and it made her furious.
> 
> ...


Ah cool man that's great you have a really good doctor. I wasn't saying you were going to die or anything lol, more of a question since I have heard some bad things about combining SSRIs and 5HTP. Hopefully everything works off and you taper off smoothly. I've only been on my SSRI for approx 2 weeks now so I don't plan on tapering off anytime soon, but when I do I hope the withdrawal doesn't suck too much.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

It took months before I was fully aware of how the SSRIs were influencing me, and before I could utilize it. But I also realized over time that many things are obvious and can be achieved w/out SSRI. It just takes a focused mind.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

I was taking 50mg Zoloft and 100mg 5HTP for not even a week, unaware of the risks of this combo. One night my pupils dilated, my heart was beating out of my chest and I could barely stand without blacking out. I went to urgent care and got a large dose of benzo's and felt better. I stopped the 5HTP and have been fine ever since. I'd just be careful, I thought I was going to die that night.


----------



## Al725 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have taken it for close to 10 years.I finally realized it has been responsible for me being tired all the time.Also I will get sick after having just a few beers which hs completely unlike me.I figured I didn't need to drink so I don't really care about that.Its just the fatigue and the lack if motivation to try anything new that gets to me.


----------



## MissNurseSusie (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,

I just read your post about 5-HTP and Zoloft. I didn't follow your link but I wanted to say DON'T TAKE THEM TOGETHER. I know from experience. I ended up with Serotonin Syndrome. It is one of the worst feelings. I felt like I was going to die. I had to quit Zoloft cold turkey because of it. Please, ditch the 5-HTP when you are on other serotonergic drugs.


----------



## nooneseesme (Sep 21, 2013)

I have been researching this 5-HTP and thinking of trying it. Several years ago I took zoloft, low dosage 25 I think, but didn't like the crazy funhouse dreams and other tummy-related side effects. I do remember it helping though, as I could walk into a lecture hall of 400 students and be okay. Don't think I could have without it.

I don't have the benefit of medical care at this point, and so I am searching for anything to help. Have you had success taking 5-htp? Did it help? How long before you notice any effect? So far I read alot from people selling it, so it seems like they could be biased. I would much more value someone's personal experience.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

This is flapjacker (I made a newer account). I only use 5htp when I am withdrawing from SSRI. Last time I quit Prozac I was fine for about 12 days and then I started experiencing withdrawals. Prozac has a very long half life so it takes a long time for the withdrawals to kick in.

I agree with what other people say. Don't take 5htp together with an SSRI, but if you are withdrawing from an SSRI or are looking for an alternative, 5htp does work pretty well. I found relief in the 50-100mg dosages. The only problem is it has a short half life so you have to take it a few times a day. Ultimately it may be more expensive than just buying a generic SSRI even without insurance.


----------

